# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Ctrl-D en francais

## Sibrulotte

Bonjour, 
je cherche à savoir pourquoi le racourci Ctrl-D ne copie pas le cellule du haut vers le bas, mais bien celle de gauche vers la droite dans la version francaise de Excel.

C'est plus qu'un irritant, et ça fait 3 ans que je cherche la réponse...

----------


## snb

Si ctrl-D signifie ctrl-droit
peut-etre ctrl-B signifie ctrl-bas

----------


## jetted

Assez etrange  car c'est le raccourci CTRL+R qui doit copier gauche a droite , tandis que CTRL-B enleve les caracteres gras

Qu'arrive t'il lorsque tu utlitse ctrl+r?

----------

